# surf report?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

anyone go out today? is it as bad as the reports say it was and going to be? any pics?

the reports say almost 10fters for sun up tomorrow. wish i could make it out early to watch some surfers get it in but wont be out till noonish. take pics if you go!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I didn't look but the site I use for surf shows its rough but doesn't look very big. I highly doubt 10footers overnight. But who knows.

says chest high. Double overhead overnight would be quite the increase in surf.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I didn't look but the site I use for surf shows its rough but doesn't look very big. I highly doubt 10footers overnight. But who knows.


20+ mph winds from the south might do it
http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida

lays down flat on wed. were sharking if you want to go.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yeah could happen.

I should be able to go. No school that night. Keep me posted. Dons got my number


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

http://pensacolasurf.com/

I usually glance there before I go. Its a live webcam right next to the pier.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

^^^ What he said, waves are blown out, to rough for surfing.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> 20+ mph winds from the south might do it
> http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida
> 
> lays down flat on wed. were sharking if you want to go.


 Y all know it's supposed to be 23degrees tonight right? Hell, I'll probably come if I can get away, I'll bring the beer if someone runs my baits lol


----------

